# Simpson River 9-Dec-12



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished out of Simpson River yesterday. Got on the water at 8 am. Foggy, calm and warm. First hookup within 3 minutes of launching. Caught a couple of decent trout. Hooked a red on topwater - he ripped the hook off the bait (I need stronger split rings). Ran into Chase, we fished together a bit and then he had to turn for home. He was wearing that DOA Cal out... 10 minutes later, I land a 26 in trout on topwater - thought it was a red at first. Plano board is OK for measuring, but not good for posing fish for photos...apologies. Released all. Another good day on the river. 

PS - saw a pelican all tangled in mono line at the launch. Line was wrapped around him and might have been hooked. He could not fly, or open his beak enough to eat. Would not let anyone get too close. I called it into the FWC, hopefully they were able to find him. I did learn the FWCC law enforcement number which may come in handy some day - 888-404-3922.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice trout!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Great day. I was out there and ended up with quite a few trout. I think I saw you guys out there heading south of the bridge?????


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish. I love those big trout


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Pelican update... a couple of weeks ago there were two hanging out south of the bridge staying close to kayakers. Today there was one up river. Once I got a tight line it was after my trout as it busted the surface. Had to let it run deep, lead it around the other side of yak. As I netted the fish, the pelican made a leap towards the fish. Had to bump it with the paddle. It followed me and watched my line as i fished. If it got tight, the pelican would chase the hooked fish. It also tried for my stringer. beware.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol I remmber hooking one on topwater.
It pulled some drag but eventually i got him in and released him to fight another day. Cars on the bridge were honking and pointing im pretty sure they were laughing too...

Crazy birds haha


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had the same experience. Pelicans and gulls diving on my baits as I reel them in and the bait rises to the surface. Pelicans going after small trout as they get reeled in. Had a gull pick up one of my swimbaits and fly off. I put some pressure on him and he dropped the lure... Ospreys too smart apparently. No trouble with them.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a great trout, and she lived to breed.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

FLS-- Looks like a great trip. Gotta luv them big girls--congrats on the release. Is Simpson R. good in Feb?? Headin that way [Okalossa Is ] for the 1st time and lookin for trout and reds on the fly.. Thanks for sharin -- FD


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Flydoc - the rivers are usually pretty good in the winter as the trout and reds look for warmer water - the shallow water and dark bottom hold heat. But Simpson/Escambia River is aways from Okaloosa. The Blackwater Bay / river can be very productive, but I am not as familiar with it. The bridges also usually hold big reds all winter.


----------

